# S&w 657



## rattler57 (Jan 5, 2009)

Just found a model 657 S&W 41 mag on auction arms it;s listed under.... seller daves 18222 $510 is this a good price im told this is a rare gun.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

If that's was a BIN price it's probably gone!!!
A good quality S&W in 41 mag is a $900- 1000 gun....a 657...$1000-1200
I'd I didn't already have one I'd be watching!!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------

